# WW2 airfields in Europe map



## Easy1 (Feb 29, 2012)

I've been trying to find a map that illustrates airfields in Europe (Doesn't need to be all of Europe, over a country only would be better than nothing) in the 30s-40s for a long time.

Seeing the forgotten airfields in the US thread i come to think maybe some of you here know of such a map? 8)


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2012)

Not sure there will be a map as such, as many airfields on Continental Europe were temporary. There are a number of books covering military airfields in the UK though, most of which I have, and these include general maps and location listings, as well as descriptions, photos and, where possible, airfield plans. One particular book covers every filed in the UK with small plans, dtaes, establishment etc etc.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hope this helps. It's pretty much devoted to the RAF stations of WWII and I believe discriminates between airfields and non-flying related facilities.

List of former Royal Air Force stations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And a link for little known or abandoned airfields in Continental Europe:

http://www.ronaldv.nl/abandoned/airfields/index.html


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2012)

Good stuff mate. Forgot to mention, one of the books I have as a single volume, covers every military airfield in the UK from 1939 to 1945, including USAAF, USN, RAF and RN, and Army, with small maps of each, and all relevant details, including current use.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 1, 2012)

That book would be a great _tourist guide _ on traveling to Europe for such as we!  You never know what you might spot in the tall grass or trees around such ghost bases... My brother trained at a base in western New Jersey (Lander's Field or now: Blairstown airport which evidently served as a civil training base during WWII when prospective military pilots would take lessons through to their solo before moving on to primary flight training at a base. There were yellow-painted wrecks of an indeterminate nature all over the periphery of the field. Of course all gone now...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2012)

Any member who might be visiting the UK, to look for former airfields, is welcome to contact me. I'll try to help in any way, for example with locations, maps and what info I have on particular airfields. 
Of course, the bulk of USAAF fields in the UK were in the counties of Norfolk, Suffolk, Cambridgeshire and Essex, all within a few miles of each other, often with overlapping circuits!
This might make it slightly easier for visitors from the USA, although, being still a rural area, travelling takes a little longer!


----------



## herman1rg (Mar 1, 2012)

Since moving house two weeks ago I am now in sight of here

RAF Deenethorpe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 1, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Any member who might be visiting the UK, to look for former airfields, is welcome to contact me. I'll try to help in any way, for example with locations, maps and what info I have on particular airfields.
> Of course, the bulk of USAAF fields in the UK were in the counties of Norfolk, Suffolk, Cambridgeshire and Essex, all within a few miles of each other, often with overlapping circuits!
> This might make it slightly easier for visitors from the USA, although, being still a rural area, travelling takes a little longer!



Very Generous AF, I've been to England once and it's on my bucket list to return for a complete end-to-end tour so I may give you a heads up when that time comes. 

RAF Deenethorpe:

Very interesting, Check out the officers populating the control tower balcony. Looks like possibly two US Naval officers hanging out. I am wondering if that field and mission wasn't connected to the robot bomber operation that killed USN pilot Joe Kennedy... couldn't find any Aphrodite missions on February 26th, 1945 though...


----------



## Easy1 (Mar 6, 2012)

oldcrowcv63 said:


> Hope this helps. It's pretty much devoted to the RAF stations of WWII and I believe discriminates between airfields and non-flying related facilities.
> 
> And a link for little known or abandoned airfields in Continental Europe:
> 
> Abandoned little known airfields in Europe



Thats an awesome link! 



Airframes said:


> Good stuff mate. Forgot to mention, one of the books I have as a single volume, covers every military airfield in the UK from 1939 to 1945, including USAAF, USN, RAF and RN, and Army, with small maps of each, and all relevant details, including current use.



Do you have the name of that book?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 7, 2012)

Here you go - the book cover, a typical page, and what each entry looks like. In addition, there are listings of all airfields, Commands, units, even which rail line served the airfield, and diagrams of airfield buildings etc.
My copy was published in 1990, by Enthusiast Publications, Newport Pagnell, UK.
ISBN 0 907700 12 8.
It's soft back, A4 format, 283 pages. Whether it's still in print or not, I don't know, but possibly can be found via Amazon.
The other books I mentioned are published by Patrick Stephens Ltd, as 12 separate volumes, hard back, illustrated, covering each region of the UK, and are entitled 'Action Stations'. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## mhuxt (Mar 7, 2012)

By no means comprehensive, but a good starting point:






I've no idea whom to credit for the map. I think it may have been on one of the early incarnations of the Tony Woods / JG 26 page. Possibly Andreas Brekken?


----------



## herman1rg (Mar 30, 2012)

Following a little research and contact from the 401st Bomb Group historical chaps I've found out that where my house in Upper Benefield is was built on part of the 614th Bomb Squadron living quarters.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 30, 2012)

When you visit East Anglia and see how close those bases were to each other and the amount of fog that shows up on a regular basis there, it is amazing to think of the thousand plane raids with that many aircraft forming up over such a small area. It's hard to imagine a thousand bombers forming up. It's even more crowded when you throw in the fighter escorts. Having been at Lakenheath for three years (post war major base, small satellite field during WWII) and visiting other bases in East Anglia, you really get a sense of history. Feltwell was about 5 miles away (RAF Lancaster base in WWII), Mildenhall was about 3 miles away and was a RAF bomber command base with the Wellington, Sterling and eventually the Lancasters. It should be noted that Lakenheath was a satellite station for Mildenhall. Additional satellite stations for Mildenhall were at Newmarket and Tuddenham. What a lot of people don't know is that Mildenhall was the fictional Millerton Aerodrome for the movie "Target for Tonight" which was filmed at Mildenhall during the war.

This is a tiny sample of the huge amount of history is a fairly small area.


----------



## Milosh (Mar 30, 2012)

'UK AirFields of the Ninth, Then and Now'
Roger Freeman
ISBN 0-900913-80-0

63 air fields > maps and photos of each plus much other info


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 19, 2012)

i am trying to find an airbase near Reims, France in Jan 45. the base supposedly had P47s on it and was a 9th (? ) base.

found it...if i can believe wiki. ( that is actually the last place i look ) but it was A-62 and was a IX AF base for the 373rd 47s.....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 20, 2012)

usaaf airfields
Code nr	Airfieldname location	country
A-1	St Pierre du Mont	fr
A-2	Criqueville	fr
A-3	Cardonville	fr
A-4	Deux Jumeaux	fr
A-5	Chippelle	fr
A-6	Beuzeville	fr
A-7	Azeville	fr
A-8	Picauville	fr
A-9	Le Molay	fr
A-10	Carentan	fr
A-11	St Lambert	fr
A-12	Lignerolles	fr
A-13	Tour en Bessin	fr
A-14	Cretteville	fr
A-15	Maupertus	fr
A-16	Brucheville	fr
A-17	Meautis	fr
A-18	St Jean de Daye	fr
A-19	La Vielle	fr
A-20	Lessay	fr
A-21	St Laurent sur Mer	fr
A-22	Colleville	fr
A-23	Querqueville	fr
A-24	Biniville	fr
A-25	Bolleville	fr
A-26	Gorges	fr
A-27	Rennes	fr
A-28	Pontorson	fr
A-29	St James	fr
A-30	Courtils	fr
A-31	Gael	fr
A-32	Nantes/Chateau-Bougon	fr
A-33	Vannes	fr
A-34	Gorron	fr
A-35	Le Mans	fr
A-36	St Leonard	fr
A-37	Lombron	fr
A-38	Montreuil	fr
A-39	Chateaudun	fr
A-40	Chartres	fr
A-41	Dreux	fr
A-42	Villacoublay	fr
A-43	St Marceau	fr
A-44	Peray	fr
A-45	Lonray	fr
A-46	Toussus	fr
A-47	Orly	fr
A-48	Bretigny	fr
A-49	Beille	fr
A-50	Orleans/Bricy	fr
A-51	Morlaix	fr
A-52	Etampes/Mondesir	fr
A-53	Issy les Moulineaux	fr
A-54	Le Bourget	fr
A-55	Melun	fr
A-56	Le Hamil	fr
A-57	Laval	fr
A-58	Coulommiers	fr
A-59	Carmeilles en Vexin	fr
A-60	Beaumont sur Oise	fr
A-61	Beauvais/Tille	fr
A-62	Reims/Champagne	fr
A-63	Villeneuve/Vertus	fr
A-64	St Dizier	fr
A-65	Perthes	fr
A-66	Orconte	fr
A-67	Vitry	fr
A-68	Juvincourt	fr
A-69	Laon/Athies	fr
A-70	Laon Couvron	fr
A-71	Clastres	fr
A-72	Peronne	fr
A-73	Roye/Amy	fr
A-74	Cambrai/Niergnies	fr
A-75	Cambrai/Epinoy	fr
A-76	Athis	fr
A-77	St Liviere	fr
A-78	Florennes/Juzaine	belg
A-79	Prosnes	fr
A-80	Mourmelon le Grand	fr
A-81	Crei1	fr
A-82	Verdun	fr
A-83	Denain/Prouvy	fr
A-84	Chievres	belg
A-85	Senzeilles	belg
A-86	Vitrival	belg
A-87	Charleroi	belg
A-88	Maubeuge	fr
A-89	Le Culot	belg
A-90	Toul/Croix de Metz	belg
A-91	Sedan	fr
A-92	St Trond	belg
A-93	Liege/Bierset	belg
A-94	Conflans	fr
A-95	Nancy/Azelot	fr
A-96	Toul/Ochey	fr
A-97	Sandweiler	Lux
A-98	Rosieres en Haye	fr
A-99	Mars/Latour	fr

Y-1	Tantonville	fr
Y-2	Luneville	fr
Y-3	Avril	fr
Y-4	Buc	fr
Y-5	Amberieu	fr
Y-6	Lyon/Bron	fr
Y-7	Dole/Tavaux	fr
Y-8	Luxeuil	
Y-9	Dijon/Longvic	fr
Y-10	Le Culot/East	belg
Y-11	Cannes/Mandelieu	fr
Y-12	St Raphael/Frejus	fr
Y-13	Cuers/Pierrefeu	fr
Y-14	Marseilles/Marignane	fr
Y-15	Aix/Les Milles	fr
Y-16	Salon	fr
Y-17	Istres/Le Tube	fr
Y-18	Le Vallon	fr
Y-19	La Jasse	fr
Y-20	Sisteron	fr
Y-21	Montelimar/Ancone	fr
Y-22	Crest	fr
Y-23	Valence	fr
Y-24	Satolas	fr
Y-25	Loyettes	fr
Y-26	Loons le Saunier	fr
Y-27	Besancon/Thise	fr
Y-28	Verdun/Charny	fr
Y-29	Asch	belg
Y-30	Le Havre/Octeville	fr
Y-31	Bulgneville	fr
Y-32	Ophoven	belg
Y-33	Thionville	fr
Y-34	Metz	fr
Y-35	Compiegne/Margny	fr
Y-36	Cognac	fr
Y-37	Bordeaux/Marignac	fr
Y-38	Toulouse/Blagnac	fr
Y-39	Haguenau	fr
Y-40	Strasbourg/Entzheim	fr
Y-41	Virton	belg
Y-42	Nancy/Essey	fr
Y-43	Duren	ger
Y-44	Maastricht	neth
Y-45	Conde sur Marne	fr
Y-46	Aachen	ger
Y-47	Namur	belg
Y-48	Auxerre	fr
Y-49	Bourges	fr
Y-50	St Avord	fr
Y-51	Vogelsang	ger
Y-52	Nice	fr
Y-53	Colmar	fr
Y-54	Kelz	ger
Y-55	Venlo	neth
Y-56	Munchen-Gladbach	ger
Y-57	Trier	ger
Y-58	Cologne	ger
Y-59	Strassfeld	ger
Y-60	Dunstekoven	ger
Y-61	Krefeld	ger
Y-62	Niedermendig	ger
Y-63	Ccblenz	ger
Y-64	Ober Olm	ger
Y-65	Chantilly	ger
Y-66	Gollheim	ger
Y-67	Gelnhausen	ger
Y-68	Lachen/Speyerdorf	ger
Y-69	Mittelbronn	ger
Y-70	Maitzborn	ger
Y-71	Eudenbach	ger
Y-72	Braunschardt	ger
Y-73	Frankfurt/Rhine-Main	ger
Y-74	Frankfurt/Eschborn	ger
Y-75	Frankfurt/Rebstock	ger
Y-76	Darmstadt/Griesheim	ger
Y-77	Babenhausen	ger
Y-78	Biblis	ger
Y-79	Mannheim/Sandhofen	ger
Y-80	Wiesbaden	ger
Y-81	Ailertchen	ger
Y-82	Kirchellen	ger
Y-83	Limburg	ger
Y-84	Giessen	ger
Y-85	Ettinghausen	ger
Y-86	Fritzlar	ger
Y-87	Nidda	ger
Y-88	Wertheim	ger
Y-89	Mannheim/Stadt	ger
Y-90	Giebelstadt	ger
Y-91	Hanau/Langendiebach	ger
Y-92	Dornberg	ger
Y-93	Munster	ger
Y-94	Handorf	ger
Y-95	Bracht	ger
Y-96	Kassel/Waldau	ger
Y-97	Paderborn	ger
Y-98	Lippstadt	ger
Y-99	Gutersloh	ger
R-1	Wenigenlupnitz	ger
R-2	Langansalza	ger
R-3	Rohrensee	ger
R-4	Gotha/North	ger
R-5	Crailsheim	ger
R-6	Kitzingen	ger
R-7	Weimar	ger
R-8	Eisefeld	ger
R-9	Erfurt/Bindersleben	ger
R-10	Illesheim	ger
R-11	Eschwege	ger
R-12	Kassel/Rothwesten	ger
R-13	Hessich/Lichtenau	ger
R-14	Detmold	ger
R-15	Oschersieben	ger
R-16	Hildesheim	ger
R-17	Gottingen	ger
R-18	Kolleda	ger
R-19	Nordhausen	ger
R-20	Esperstedt	ger
R-21	Rockau	ger
R-22	Rodigen	ger
R-23	Altenburg	ger
R-24	Wurzburg	ger
R-25	Schweinfurt	ger
R-26	Bayreuth ger
R-27	Sachsenheim	ger
R-28	Furth ger
R-29	Herzogenaurach	ger
R-30	Furth/Industriehafen	ger
R-31	Meresburg ger
R-32	Kothen ger
R-33	Gardelagen	ger
R-34	Stendal ger
R-35	Volkenrode	ger
R-36	Wesendorf ger
R-37	Brunswick/Waggum	ger
R-38	Brunswick/Broitzem	ger
R-39	Helmstedt ger
R-40	Bremen ger
R-41	Schwabisch-Hall ger
R-42	Buchschwabach ger
R-43	Nuremburg ger
R-44	Goppingen ger
R-45	Ansbach ger
R-46	Roth ger
R-47	Ottingen ger
R-48	Ingolstadt ger
R-49	Hailfingen ger
R-50	Stuttgart/Echterdingen	ger
R-51	Cazaux/Bordeaux Fr	fr
R-52	Leipzig/Mockau	ger
R-53	Zwickau ger
R-54	Landesberg/East ger
R-55	Salzwedel ger
R-56	Nordholz ger
R-57	Bremerhaven ger
R-58	Friedricshafen ger
R-59	Leipheim ger
R-60	Neuburg ger
R-61	Eutingen ger
R-62	Mengen ger
R-63	Wieden ger
R-64	Cham ger
R-65	Risstissen ger
R-66	Regensburg/Prufening ger
R-67	Memmingen ger
R-68	Straubing ger
R-69	Landau ger
R-70	Kaufbeuren ger
R-71	Lechfeld ger
R-72	Furstenfeldbruck	ger
R-73	Ergolding ger
R-74	Oberweisenfeld ger
R-75	Schleissheim ger
R-76	Pocking ger
R-77	Gablingen	ger
R-78	Landsberg ger
R-79	Schongau ger
R-80	Salzburg ger
R-81	Oberpfaffenhofen	ger
R-82	Munich/Reim ger
R-83	Muhldorf ger
R-84	Augsburg ger
R-85	Munich/Neubiberg ger
R-86	Aibling Bad ger
R-87	Horsching aus
R-88	Innsbruck aus
R-89	Pilsen Cz	ger
R-90	Wets	aus
R-91	Erding ger
R-92	Vienna/Tulln aus
R-93	Holtzkirchen/Marshall ger
R-94	Nellingen ger
R-95	Templehof (Berlin)	ger
R-96	Erlangen ger
R-97	Regensburg/Obertraubling	ger
R-98	Bad Kissingen ger


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 20, 2012)

RAF airfields
Code nr	NAME/LOCATION	country
B-1	Asnelles sur Mer fr
B-2	Bazenville fr
B-3	St Croix sur Mer fr
B-4	Beny sur Mer fr
B-5	Camilly fr
B-6	Coulombs fr
B-7	Martragny fr
B-8	Sommervieu fr
B-9	Lantheuil fr
B-10	Plumetot fr
B-11	Lcngues fr
B-12	Ellon fr
B-13	Unassigned	fr
B-14	Amblie fr
B-15	Ryes fr
B-16	Villans les Buissons fr
B-17	Caen/Carpiquet fr
B-18	Cristot fr
B-19	Lingevres fr
B-20	Demouville fr
B-21	St Hanorine fr
B-22	Authie fr
B-23	La Rue Huguenot fr
B-24	St Andre de l'Eure fr
B-25	Le Theil-Nolent fr
B-26	Illiers l'Eveque fr
B-27	Boisney fr
B-28	Evreux fr
B-29	Valailles fr
B-30	Cretan fr
B-31	esnoy Folny fr
B-32	Prey fr
B-33	Campneuseville fr
B-34	Avrilly fr
B-35	Godelemesnil fr
B-36	Boussey fr
B-37	Corroy fr
B-38	La Lande fr
B-39	Ecouffler fr
B-40	Beauvais/Nivillers fr
B-41	Plouy fr
B-42	Renumbered as A-61 .	fr
B-43	St Omer/Ft Rouge fr
B-44	Poix fr
B-45	St Omer/Lcnguenesse fr
B-46	Grandvilliers fr
B-47	Ccnstr Cnx	fr
B-48	Amiens/Glisy fr
B-49	Constr Cnx	fr
B-50	Vitry en Artois fr
B-51	Lille/Vendeville fr
B-52	Douai/Dechy fr
B-53	Merville fr
B-54	Achiet fr
B-55	Courtrai/Wevelghem	belg
B-56	Brussels/Evere	fr
B-57	Lille/Wambrechies fr
B-58	Brussels/Melsbroek	belg
B-59	Ypres/Vlamertinghe	fr
B-60	Grimberghen	fr
B-61	St Denis/Westrem belg
B-62	Renumbered as A-92	belg
B--63	Bruges/St Croix belg
B-64	Diest/Schaffen	belg
B-65	Maldegen belg
B-66	Blakenberg belg
B--67	Ursel belg
B-68	Renumbered as A-89	belg
B-69	Nberbeke belg
B--70	Antwerp/Deurne belg
B-71	Coxyde belg
B-72	Renumbered as A-75	belg
B,73	Moorseele BeIg	belg
B-74	Renumbered as A-83	belg
B-75	Nivelles belg
B-76	Peer belg
B--77	Gilze/Rijen Neth
B--78	Eindhoven Neth
B-79	Wbensdrecht belg
B-80	Volkel Neth
B-81	Le Madrillet Fr	belg
B-82	Grave Neth
B-83	Knocke/Le Zoute belg
B-84	Rips Neth
B-85	Schijndel Neth
B-86	Helmond Neth
B-87	Rosieres en Santerre fr
B-88	Heesch Neth
B-89	Mill Neth
B-90	Petit/Brogel BeIg	belg
B-91	Kluis Neth
B-92	Abbeville/Drucat fr
B-93	Valkenberg Neth
B-94	Unassigned	
B-95	Teuge Neth
B-96	Unassigned	
B-97	Amsterdam/Schipol	Neth
B-98	Unassigned	
B-99	Unassigned	
B-100	Goch ger
B-101	Nordhorn ger
B-102	Vorst ger
B-103	Plantlune ger
B-104	Damm ger
B-105	Drope ger
B-106	Twente/Enschede	Neth
B-107	Lingen ger
B-108	Rheine ger
B-109	Quakenbruck ger
B-110	Achmer ger
B-111	Ahlhorn ger
B-112	Hcpsten ger
B-113	Varrelbusch	ger
B-114	Diepholz ger
B-115	Melle ger
B-116	Wunstorf ger
B-117	Jever ger
B-118	Celle ger
B-119	Walm ger
B-120	Hanover/Langenhagen	ger
B-121	Unassigned	
B-122	Unassigned	
B-123	Unassigned	
B-124	Unassigned	
B-125	Unassigned	
B-126	Unassigned	
B-127	Unassigned	
B-128	Unassigned
B-129	Unassigned
B-130	Unassigned
B-131	Unassigned
B-132	Unassigned
B-133	Unassigned
B-134	Unassigned
B-135	Unassigned
B-136	Unassigned
B-137	Unassigned
B-138	Unassigned
B-139	Unassigned
B-140	Unassigned
B-141	Unassigned
B-142	Unassigned
B-143	Unassigned
B-144	Unassigned	
B-145	Unassigned	
B-146	Unassigned	
B-147	Unassigned	
B-148	Unassigned	
B-149	Unassigned	
B-150	Hustedt ger
B-151	Buckeburg ger
B-152	Fassberg ger
B-153	Bad Oeynhausen	ger
B-154	Reinsehlen ger
B-155	Dedelstorf ger
B-156	Luneburg ger
B-157	Werl ger
B-158	Lubeck ger
B-159	Mahlen ger
B-160	Ccpenhagen/Kastrup	ger
B-161	Unassigned 
B-162	Stade ger
B-163	Unassigned	ger
B-164	Schleswig/Land ger
B-165	Unassigned	ger
B-166	Flensburg ger
B-167	Kiel/Holtenau ger
B-168	Hamburg/Fuhlsbuttel	ger
B--169	Unassigned 
B-170	Westerland ger
B-171	Unassigned	ger
B-172	Husum ger
B-173	Unassigned 
B-174	Utersen ger


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 20, 2012)

and in google maps

View attachment Flugpl_tze_1939_45.zip


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 21, 2012)

I have two maps that I picked up there that show every airfield in Germany, although they are modern maps and might not show all the closed ones. I was given them by a friend there.


----------



## Milosh (Dec 21, 2012)

Any airfield location maps for the Eastern Front?

It would be nice to put a location to the place names for the various Lw units listed in The Luftwaffe, 1933-45


----------

